
Ask HN: What collaboration software does your team use? - alexbecker
At my company, we use Slack (and email) for messaging, Jira for project management and Confluence to plan and document. But I&#x27;m not very satisfied with them, especially Confluence, which I feel is clunky to use and I find documents got lost in.<p>What do you use, and would you recommend it?
======
flipchart
I've used mostly email for messaging, skype for talking, Jira for development
work and MS Word for planning/documenting. Not a big fan of Slack, preferring
a quick email or a call for longer discussions (or preferably in person chat,
but I'm currently remote).

Haven't been happy with Jira for a long time so decided to start thinking
about what a replacement would look like. Created
[https://tasks.withcomb.com](https://tasks.withcomb.com) as a placeholder to
see if others are interested.

But in my research I've come across ClickUp & Clubhouse for project
management. Never used Confluence, and while I don't really know what it does
beyond being a documentation site/wiki, I'm pretty happy with Word to type up
requirements & GDrive/dropbox/OneDrive to share with the team.

